# Ugliest Seiko



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Someone on another watch forum proposed a search for the ugliest, tackiest Seiko. So far, this one seems to be in the lead:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Surely, surely not  $icko $icko :bad:


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

Jesus! My eyes!!!


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

How could Seiko make such an abortion.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

That cannot be a genuine Seiko!?!


----------



## TONY M (Jun 22, 2010)

Shocking piece!

What can we nickname this one? I like Mel's suggestion of the $icko so far, what else can we come up with?

Tony


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Ok, that proves against all odds that Seiko has managed to make a watch even fuglier then the Monster


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

tall_tim said:


> That cannot be a genuine Seiko!?!


Sadly, yes. Here's a link to a slightly different version: http://www.freshnessmag.com/2010/08/25/seiko-x-astro-boy-limited-edition-seiko-galante-mighty-atom/


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Yikes! That has so many different styling cues that together make a quite extraordinary whole!

Looks like a 1980s carriage clock mated to maltese cross of numbers with a 1990s kitchen student house kitchen floor for a dial and a fish's scrotum for a strap.

Don't think I'll be buying one.


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

Hahaha!! What the.........


----------



## Rampant (Nov 27, 2012)

I can confirm that there is unlikely to be an uglier Seiko than that monstrosity.


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

That looks like an bling bling alloy wheel with a leather strap


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

WANT!


----------



## lilolee (Jan 10, 2013)

OMG, what were they thinking. :swoon:


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Jesus wept!


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

shadowninja said:


> Jesus wept!


He passed it on to Satan.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Ok, that proves against all odds that Seiko has managed to make a watch even fuglier then the Monster


So what you are actually saying is that the monster has gone up in your estimation


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

That's just wrong.....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mutley said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, that proves against all odds that Seiko has managed to make a watch even fuglier then the Monster
> ...


It`s relative, which would you inadvertently prefer to tread on - some cat poo or a great steaming cow pat? :huh: :lol:


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Mutley said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


The cow pat would be messier, but the cat poo would be smellier. (If you've ever run over cat poo with a lawnmower on a hot summer day, you'll know what I mean.)


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Mutley said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## defendnola (Jan 20, 2013)

I love how no one has posted a contender.. that is hideou.


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

Extraordinary :jawdrop: .

It takes alot for me to actually feel physically ill, but that Seiko has succeeded :bad: . Not even a Premiership footballer would wear that. I'd like to name it the 'April 1st' Seiko...the joke must be on the purchaser :wink1:


----------



## synchro (Sep 22, 2006)

Rampant said:


> I can confirm that there is unlikely to be an uglier Seiko than that monstrosity.


Please don't issue a challenge like that


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2012)

Oh dear


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

Not convinced that is a kosher Seiko, I'd like a model number for the P.O.S. please ...


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

What about this one  Its one of Des's :lol:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

please tell me that is photo-shopped.

right ?


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Rotundus said:


> please tell me that is photo-shopped.
> 
> right ?


 :lol: :lol: Seiko 7T59-6A30 limite edition.....


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

martinzx said:


> Rotundus said:
> 
> 
> > please tell me that is photo-shopped.
> ...


the more limited the better :stop:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

martinzx said:


> What about this one  Its one of Des's :lol:


Above is indeed a thing of beauteous joy and delight by comparison with the Seiko $icko - but in itself it's pretty (near the bottom of the barrell ) 

My photochromic glasses seem to be wearing out :assassin:


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

And as if you had not enough of that Galante "beauty", here is their catalog:

http://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/purchase/pdf/2012catalog.pdf


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

normdiaz said:


> And as if you had not enough of that Galante "beauty", here is their catalog:
> 
> http://www.seiko-wat...2012catalog.pdf


Did you really have to post that link Norm? :blink:

I`ve just eaten


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> normdiaz said:
> 
> 
> > And as if you had not enough of that Galante "beauty", here is their catalog:
> ...


Actually, IMHO, there are some there that are barely passable (but not for their asking prices).


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

and sooooo cheap too :wallbash:

doh, just beaten to it :lol:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

There's some fuglies in that catalogue, and that's including the women :sadwalk:


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

normdiaz said:


> And as if you had not enough of that Galante "beauty", here is their catalog:
> 
> http://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/purchase/pdf/2012catalog.pdf


In the words of The Boy Wonder (or should that be Winder?)

"Holy Heap of [email protected] Batman!"


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

mel said:


> There's some fuglies in that catalogue, and that's including the women :sadwalk:


I'll have to agree with that assessment. The wonder is that some are paying good money for them. (The watches, not the women.)


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

tall_tim said:


> That cannot be a genuine Seiko!?!


Check the catalog link above.


----------



## Pjam (Oct 18, 2012)

Blimey! someone bought it ........................ and then actually wore it!!!


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

normdiaz said:


> tall_tim said:
> 
> 
> > That cannot be a genuine Seiko!?!
> ...


I was brought up to say 'thank you' when someone does something for you- however, I think I must make an exception in this case - what were you thinking? What the hell were they thinking!!??

I think I was sick a little bit then.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

They are truly FUGLY :yucky: :yucky: :yucky:


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

tall_tim said:


> normdiaz said:
> 
> 
> > tall_tim said:
> ...


In this case, I had no thoughts other than to pass on the info for dissemination, amusement, or whatever. Can't speak for what Seiko was thinking, probably profit.


----------



## Pjam (Oct 18, 2012)

How about this?


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

Seiko Galantes are a bit of an acquired taste, aren't they...

Another one for your delectation:


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Pjam said:


> How about this?


You may have topped it. (Probably all sort of "fugly" Seikos will start emerging now.


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

But I do like this one...










All the Galantes you want here: http://www.galante.jp


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Markrlondon said:


> But I do like this one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably the more passable of the lot.


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Ok, that proves against all odds that Seiko has managed to make a watch even fuglier then the Monster


The Seiko Carbuncle.


----------



## Gazza70 (Apr 12, 2010)

Get yourself on the Bay http://bit.ly/11pTcya now that's one ugly watch!!


----------



## Gazza70 (Apr 12, 2010)

normdiaz said:


> Markrlondon said:
> 
> 
> > But I do like this one...
> ...


Wouldn't kick that one off my wrist í ½í¸‰í ½í¸‰


----------



## Liam1288 (Dec 7, 2012)

That first picture is horrendous!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

luddite said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, that proves against all odds that Seiko has managed to make a watch even fuglier then the Monster
> ...


Sounds about right :lol:


----------



## mycroft (Oct 20, 2006)

Dear mach 0.0013137

You are just so wrong about Monsters 

However, everyone is right about that thing in the original post. Where the hell did you even find a photo of it?!

Simon


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mycroft said:


> Dear mach 0.0013137
> 
> You are just so wrong about Monsters
> 
> Simon


Oh no I`m not


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Thatâ€™s the type of watch you buy someone you really dislike.

:thumbup:


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

luckywatch said:


> Thatâ€™s the type of watch you buy someone you really dislike.
> 
> :thumbup:


Probably not at USD 5K, though. That would amount to an awful lot of dislike.


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Truly horrific...


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

normdiaz said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > Thatâ€™s the type of watch you buy someone you really dislike.
> ...


If anyone dislike me that much, they would be most welcome to demonstrate it by buying me such a watch.... ;-)


----------



## watchlady (Feb 10, 2013)

Is anyone familiar with a little something the Japanese culture has, that the western does not (or at least not as famous as here)?

It's called Idols (aidoru). There are hundreds of them, and they fulfill pretty important roles. Sadly they also often look like wacko's.

Teens and even people in their thirties who reside in the big cities often want to live free lives like their 'idols', it's a form of extravagance we don't really know or understand here. This has become a daily or even normal sight in Japan.

They aren't real actors, or musicians, it's something completely different. They simply need to exist as media celebrities for a while. Often their careers are short lived.










Seiko has to dig in that market as well, since it does dominate quite an age group. And don't forget they have to make a design that goes with the wearer.

Here's another typical Japanese phenomenon, the ganguro girl! That's still a step above the regular Idol.










Here is a bit of context to place the ugly monstrosity's of watches within.










Now that pink just fits right in with the color of her hair (wig?) .


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

watchlady said:


> Sadly they also often look like wacko's.


We have our fair share of those in the U.S.A.


----------



## lilolee (Jan 10, 2013)

A Seiko employee I met suggested this


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Yep, that is even worse then the monster, how the feck can Seiko manage to keep coming up with so many totally fugly designs? :blink:


----------



## synchro (Sep 22, 2006)

lilolee said:


> A Seiko employee I met suggested this


A bit more effort and they could have obscured the dial so you can't see the time !


----------



## joe le harki (Feb 21, 2013)

how a designer can create a watch like that 

the r2d2 seiko watch is very ugly too


----------



## lilolee (Jan 10, 2013)

In house it is called 'The Bottle Opener'


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> how the feck can Seiko manage to keep coming up with so many totally fugly designs? :blink:


They hired away Invicta's designer.


----------



## carlt69 (Feb 26, 2010)

That's is one ugly watch! Urgh


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

On the plus side, it's unlikely to accumulate many crystal scratches/chips.


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

synchro said:


> lilolee said:
> 
> 
> > A Seiko employee I met suggested this
> ...


 :lol:


----------

